# Solenoid Valve w/Plug?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I always buy these solenoids without a plug, and each time I have to bug my friend to solder them properly and what not, and I feel pretty guilty each time I ask him other he claims its not a problem. 

So what I am looking for are good solenoid brands and what models that comes with a built in plug so I can pop it in my AC outlet. Would anyone know of any and if there is a place I could get them like Sempress? I looked at their PDF's but it looks pretty confusing. I am pretty sure what I am looking for is a Directional Valve 2way with 1/8'' npt ports but my problem is that do these come with a AC plug!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I never soldered my solenoid. If you use the proper spade plugs, you will be fine.

However, the Clippard, Burkert and Fabco solenoid valves (part numbers listed in my pressurized CO2 guide) come with the AC plug already, I believe.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I never soldered my solenoid. If you use the proper spade plugs, you will be fine.
> 
> However, the Clippard, Burkert and Fabco solenoid valves (part numbers listed in my pressurized CO2 guide) come with the AC plug already, I believe.


I am a horrible electrician, I got plugs before for my parker solenoid and my friend who is an electrician pulls out all these tapes and said he has to do this all properly to prevent any fire from possibly happening or anything else going crazy. I am looking for these brand of solenoids on ebay but it seems to be harder to find than the Levamisole HCL!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Byronicle said:


> I am a horrible electrician, I got plugs before for my parker solenoid and my friend who is an electrician pulls out all these tapes and said he has to do this all properly to prevent any fire from possibly happening or anything else going crazy. I am looking for these brand of solenoids on ebay but it seems to be harder to find than the Levamisole HCL!!!


Your friend went overboard 　Really, some good spade connectors (the ones with the rubber insulation jacket), properly crimped, with some shrink tubing for some extra insurance is all that's really needed. I went the extra mile with electrical tape too.


----------

